# What about Brampton?



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Are there any parts of Brampton that don't look like brand new, treeless subdivisions? Older neighbourhoods?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes, there are. Is there a reason you are asking about Brampton?


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Yes. I am immigrating (spouse-sponsored) and we are scouting neighbourhoods. In my searches, I find some reasonably-priced rentals in Brampton, but they all look like new-ish subdivisions, huge houses with few if any trees, and not near anything (except more houses).


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

In recent years Brampton experienced incredible growth mainly a result of immigration from the Indian continent, resulting in the building of great swathes of new housing. The old village of Brampton is still there but finding accommodation there won't be easy.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

headzred said:


> Yes. I am immigrating (spouse-sponsored) and we are scouting neighbourhoods. In my searches, I find some reasonably-priced rentals in Brampton, but they all look like new-ish subdivisions, huge houses with few if any trees, and not near anything (except more houses).


There are some nicer neighbourhoods in Brampton, Fletcher's Meadows isn't too bad, however, rentals in Milton are reasonably priced too, and if you ask me Milton is better than Brampton.


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

I appreciate all the info. Does the secondary school in Milton have a good art program? That is really my main wish in choosing a place.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

headzred said:


> I appreciate all the info. Does the secondary school in Milton have a good art program? That is really my main wish in choosing a place.


What kind of rental budget are you looking at. That would probably be the determining factor of which neighbourhood would be best. White Oaks Secondary in Oakville has a good program, so does Cawthra and Etobicoke School of the Arts.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

But White Oaks is such a depressing building on the inside. Very dark. :-(


----------



## headzred (Mar 20, 2012)

Etobicoke School of the Arts and Cawthra Park are definitely at the top of my list. The only difficulties with them is that I would dearly love to live very near whichever school we choose, within its attendance boundaries hopefully--hoping she doesn't have to change schools yet again just to get into an art program. Cawthra's boundaries are very small (it seems, just looking at the map) and my husband would like to keep the rental budget around 1700 for a 2 or 3 bedroom, 2 bath...which isn't easy in any part of the GTA.


----------



## nataliehahn (May 26, 2012)

headzred said:


> Etobicoke School of the Arts and Cawthra Park are definitely at the top of my list. The only difficulties with them is that I would dearly love to live very near whichever school we choose, within its attendance boundaries hopefully--hoping she doesn't have to change schools yet again just to get into an art program. Cawthra's boundaries are very small (it seems, just looking at the map) and my husband would like to keep the rental budget around 1700 for a 2 or 3 bedroom, 2 bath...which isn't easy in any part of the GTA.


Have you considered a town home? They're pretty reasonable. The rent on detached homes are pretty high, unless you're willing to put up with a tenant in the basement and rent an upper part of a house.


----------

